# Flagged uber account for fraudulent



## Kabeera1 (Feb 26, 2020)

Hi guys anyone receiving messages that uber account has been flagged fraudulent i don’t know why


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Kabeera1 said:


> Hi guys anyone receiving messages that uber account has been flagged fraudulent i don't know why


Are you using 2 phones, 2 cars or letting someone else drive?


----------



## Kabeera1 (Feb 26, 2020)

No one phone and one cat only I drive on my account ?? But I put mistakenly add my same car 2 times in the app and just remove yesterday by uber !!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Kabeera1 said:


> No one phone and one cat only I drive on my account ?? But I put mistakenly add my same car 2 times in the app and just remove yesterday by uber !!


That's probably it as long as they 
didnt deactivate you dont worry
There is a scam where someone will pretend to be uber and try to trick you to cancel the ride and steal your money.
Usually I will drive to the pickup location and start the trip w nobody in the car so they have to pay for the ride.
They will eventually cancel the trip effectively paying for the ride instead 
of robbing you.
This one was too far in the wrong direction so I just kept driving towards the city for 15 minutes till I got where I wanted to be then I had to cancel it.
I got a message similar to yours for that
Uber wont call you on the phone and tell you to cancel a ride EVER .....


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Like other Australians do u eat Kangaroos &#129432;?
Uber Technologies USA may be cracking down on
your barbarism 
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...humane-and-sustainable-or-exercise-in-cruelty


----------



## Kabeera1 (Feb 26, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> That's probably it as long as they
> didnt deactivate you dont worry
> There is a scam where someone will pretend to be uber and try to trick you to cancel the ride and steal your money.
> Usually I will drive to the pickup location and start the trip w nobody in the car so they have to pay for the ride.
> ...





25rides7daysaweek said:


> That's probably it as long as they
> didnt deactivate you dont worry
> There is a scam where someone will pretend to be uber and try to trick you to cancel the ride and steal your money.
> Usually I will drive to the pickup location and start the trip w nobody in the car so they have to pay for the ride.
> ...


HELP ME OUT WHY MY ACCOUNT HAS BEEN FLAGGED FOR FRAUDULENT ACTIVITY FOR NO REASON














We would like to inform you that your account has been flagged for the violation of the Uber's Community Guidelines. Upon review of your recent trips, we noticed a number of irregular trips associated with fraudulent activities. As a reminder, attempting to defraud the Uber system is not tolerated.

Examples of improper use include accepting trips without the intention of completing them, claiming false fees or charges or manipulating trip details.

Fraudulent activity hurts the credibility and trust of the Uber system, and negatively affects other Uber riders and drivers. Further improper use may lead to permanent account deactivation as a result of violating the Uber's Community Guidelines.

To avoid any issues going forward, we recommend only accepting and completing legitimate trips.

*Sent by Edward on Wednesday, February 26, 2020 at 12:30:14 PM
Continue this conversation by replying to this email or going to help in your Uber app.*
















 

























 



Get help​Unsubscribe​




Uber B.V.
Mr. Treublaan 7
1097 DP Amsterdam​Privacy
Terms​


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Kabeera1 said:


> HELP ME OUT WHY MY ACCOUNT HAS BEEN FLAGGED FOR FRAUDULENT ACTIVITY FOR NO REASON
> 
> ​
> 
> ...


That's the same one I got.
Mine came from driving away from the crook and waiting for him to cancel.


----------

